# Lab results, help interpreting



## adamlinds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

I've been having some hyper symptoms lately and I got my test results back, my doctor said they are good but I was wondering if higher end T3 meant anything. Also I noticed some other members had 4.4 pmol/L as a reference range, which I am higher than. Anyways, thanks!

Free T3- 5.2 pmol/L (range 2.2 - 5.4)
Free T4- 18 pmol/L (range 11 - 24)
TSH- 1.35 mIU/L (range 0.30 - 4.0)

All antibodies were negative (lab report did not have any numbers)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

adamlinds said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been having some hyper symptoms lately and I got my test results back, my doctor said they are good but I was wondering if higher end T3 meant anything. Also I noticed some other members had 4.4 pmol/L as a reference range, which I am higher than. Anyways, thanks!
> 
> ...


The higher end FT-3 can definitely be making you feel hyper. Your mid range would calculate to 3.8 so you an see just how high you are.

I recently have had the same issue with my doc but my FT-3 was only slightly above mid and I was having anxiety daily which is odd for me so I reduced my 3rd Cytomel dose a tiny bit and it's made all the difference.

This is the reason I encourage people to get their actual labs because in range doesn't necessarily mean "your range".

What meds are you currently on and how much?


----------



## dantetila (Jul 24, 2010)

The only medication I take right now is:

Florinef 0.1mg / daily (salt retention pill to help raise blood pressure)
Effexor 150mg / daily (started recently due to high level of anxiety)
Bisoprolol (betablocker) 5mg / daily (started 1 week ago due to inappropriate sinus tachy. Pills were started after test results were taken, so it has no importance)

The problem is my endocrinologist says that my F3 levels are normal. I just don't get it, some labs ranges say 4.4 is the highest you should be. My GP also wont listen to me. I guess I'm stuck really.

Thanks for your help.


----------

